# Which HO slot cars do you enjoy driving the most lately?



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I am having a lot of fun with the JL and AW X-Traction slot cars. I run them at 15.0 volts and use Parma 45 ohm controllers on a temporary Tomy AFX layout. The cars are very balanced and run great using this set up.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

right now I'm into old school AFX Gplus cars. Fast, but not TOO fast, and you can still get them to wiggle through the turns. A great chassis!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

G-Jets and fray cars, in that order....


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I've put up most of my Aurora and Afx cars because of the JL/AW's.......But a few have made it's way into the tacklebox I carry nowadays. I mostly run the Xtractions. I guess I'm lucky as far as avoiding the 'dog' chassis, some are faster than others, but any problems I've encountered have been mostly fixed after tuning, and replacing bad rims/axles/tires. 

Later on I usually break out an Afx semi and police car. Onlookers love the truck. Can't wait to see AW's semis.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I almost always prefer running Tjets.....but AFX magnatractions are a close second :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TYCO 440x2!!!! they are fun to race with.. and sometimes I used SRT chassis. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

BRS Hobbies said:


> I am having a lot of fun with the JL and AW X-Traction slot cars. I run them at 15.0 volts and use Parma 45 ohm controllers on a temporary Tomy AFX layout. The cars are very balanced and run great using this set up.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


I love them all ! From the rattliest ancient vibrator to todays high zoop light benders and all points in between. Admittedly they dont all get equal time, but they all get run in a rotation of some sort.

I'm blessed with the mentality of a child. My favorite is the one I'm running at the time. If I squeeze the controller, and the car scoots down the track I'm a happy camper! .....But if I seriously had to choose it's that stubborn piece of trash that you couldnt resist or throw away. Y'all have a couple. The one you've got more time in than it's worth.
The agravating little POS that took you forever to smooth out or fix.

Turning one mans trash into treasure is what trips my trigger.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Currently racing Wizzard storms....everything else is on the shelf...for now..


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Lately I find myself running old AFX magnatractions and new x-tractions. Dave.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

When I've had time to get to the dungeon lately, my first choice is still Aurora Tjets. Something about that old beater turquoise Camaro. JL/AW Tjets are a close second... but lately I've been breaking out my old AFX and MT cars and burning the dust off the comm...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

For me, VHORS style Tjets (1 5/16 width) and JL/AW Tuff Ones stock width with a 9 tooth pinion gear...
Hang em' out around the turns and race em' down the straights!!!
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Currently enjoying my AW Xtraction Bronco and 55 Chevy the most. Oh yea, and my AFX Porsche 934 on an AW Xtraction chassis.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

What's the difference between fray and VHORS anyways?



noddaz said:


> For me, VHORS style Tjets (1 5/16 width) and JL/AW Tuff Ones stock width with a 9 tooth pinion gear...
> Hang em' out around the turns and race em' down the straights!!!
> Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm with Bill, for the most part, eh. I like them all. Lately, though, there has been some favoritism. For the last few months, it has been the Tjet and magnas (includes clones) I really dig the spec chassis, the slimlines and the tycopro & proII chassis too! Yeah, Scott! "hang'em out around the turns"! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Right now I am on a "Marchon" jag.Just love thos cars they are the most funky !

Neal :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

In my runners boxes I like to have a big mix of cars to run. A few fallers, an eldon or two, an atlas, a micro scalextric, Riggen, Wizzard, Life like, even an oscar ... but most of my runners are t-jets, magnatractions and tycos... Tyco S through 440. I'm mostly an AFX and Tyco guy from the 70's ... that's what I had as a kid and those are my all time favs now. I guess a lot of us are like that. I have the JL/AW cars, but I consider them to be just more t-jets and magna tractions. 

That being said there are times when I go through streaks of favoritism. 
My favorite car is usually the one I just finished building or customizing


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Geez, i wish i could say i have run a lap of two in the last few months, but i havent.

Just wish work would go away, but here is my 2 cents worth.

It all depends on my mood, and the time i actually have. If i have more that 5 minutes, i will run some of the J/L cars, as some are as smooth as silk. They tend to run better that any of my afx/magnatraction cars or t-jets.

If i have only a couple of minutes, i will run my scud-super g's, but my preference is my lifelikes. Dont ask me why, they just run sweet. Not too fast, not too slow.

Andrij


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

My favorite for several reasons has to be the Euro-spec 12v compatible Matchbox Powertrack. Unlike the 6v cars sold here, these will run on regular track bone stock. The narrow profile of the front section allowed me to stuff those fat knobby tires under my resin jeep, so I was real happy about that! Still, with powerful inline motors and no magnatraction (after you remove that gimpy, offset magnet installed from the factory) these things will slide and fishtail in ways that will put a T-jet or AFX to shame. And the screwpost mounting, and floating front axle allow you to adapt them up easily to pretty much any body you want. 

Even the 6v cars we got are easy to re-tool to run on standard track...Swap in a regular type can motor (or at least use a regular brush setup on the stock armature and motor can), swap on some tyco TCR pickup skis and have fun sliding.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Like VideoJimmy, I have some of Mag & non Mag runners that I like to run equally, depending of the time I have to or my mood of the moment.

My currently loved one is a T-jet Ferrari CanAm with a Lancer lexan body, mounted with a Quadralam arm from an Xlerator and Blue/Yellow mags


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm partial to old school.*

Back when I was a kid in the late 60's early 70's, I was (we all were) into "the best available" that we could afford. Saving our allowances, scouring the Autoworld catalog, and leaving smudges, fingerprints, and nose prints on every hobbyshop display case around town. In those glory days it seemed there was always another brand or new line within a brand that came out and trumped the performance (or cool factor) of what you were running. Somebody within our group of neighborhood racers would always show up with the "latest" faster car. So for me I'd have to say that tjets are without a doubt the favorite and honestly ONLY ones I fiddle with now. I jumped off of them waaay too soon back then in order to try and keep up with the Jones'. Being older and now more patient these days, I am constantly learning new things about these little cars and with a fair amount of customizing bodies mixed in, I have yet to get bored with them. Unfinished business is what I consider them. I have an order into JW as we speak for aluminum hubs and I have a plan in the works to change over and tune about a dozen stock tjets to smooth as silk flat out fun-mobiles. Some are MEV racers and some are Aurora originals I've collected or received as gifts from valued HT buddies (thanks guys :thumbsup: ). I'm waiting on the mailman just like I was 8 years old again... Where is he? Why is he walking so slow? Fun stuff....tjd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Personally I'm stuck with the pancake types. However, I keep an assortment of the magnet cars around for the nephews et al. You know they have to run like a bat out of ........... 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was stuck on tjets, both original and j.l./a.w., But, the new xtractions are so nice and smooth there right in there with the tjets.

Slimline chassis tweeking is what I am doing this week, I love them, like the red headed step child of slots.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I haven't ran a car in several months and probably won't be able to till summer. But Skinny wheeled TJETS with stock tires are my favorite. Next in line are some TJETS I was working on to get the RRR wheels and white lettered tires to perform. 

Also on my list is to make a Pancake Chassis run with a G-Jet at 12vdc.

Roger Corrie


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

My Fav, is the G-plus.. Most likeley as it hold the best memories.. I also like the raw speed of the wizard series and for customizing I would say classic tjets as in classic bodys so either jet is good. But the one most improtant factor is the smell of red oil and ozone wafting from them then I know I am having fun no matter what chassis is under them...


Coach


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

They say smell is the closest sense linked to memory, so the oil smell thing is understandable. That smell takes me back to 1975, when I got my first AFX set for Christmas.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*VHORS and Fray*



> What's the difference between fray and VHORS anyways?


They're pretty much the same, except the rear window (if the car had one in its stock form) must be intact in VHORS.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Fast*

I like the SG+,G3's & P3 cars-as thats all i have!!! :tongue: Would really like to get some G-Jets to try out.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

dlw said:


> They're pretty much the same, except the rear window (if the car had one in its stock form) must be intact in VHORS.


One big difference is the gearing Fray only allows 9T VHORS alows all 3 9T, 12T and 14T also VHORS allows a 15.0 ohm arm and Fray 16.0 Ohm they continue to get closer to each other, use to be no balancing was allowed in VHORS. Also FRAY only alows JL magnets where VHORS allows all Aurora and JL magnets.

Roger Corrie


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*slide and wide*

I like to run the Tjets and mags alot. I like going into the corners and letting the backend hang out. Reminds me of dirt track racing. :thumbsup: 
I also like the unlimited Patriot I have. Blows peoples mind when you crank that thing up. Especially when they never saw one run. You will see them looking 1 way and the car is the other..lol :freak:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tjets!! Tjets!!! and more Tjets!!!! I had the old vibrator cars as a kid and then graduated to Tjets. After about a 40 year lapse I am back into slot cars and, of course, the Tjets.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Stock skinny tire T-Jets have always been my favorites.


Marty


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

tjets.I have always loved running my tjets


----------

